# Homemade fish habitat



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Any ideas for homemade fish habitat? Maybe something that would last forever, or at least a long time.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Try a pallet stack bolted together. The hard wood lasts a long time.

But check this out for a more permanent one. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=91220

And here are a bunch of ideas. https://www.google.com/search?q=pallet+stack+fish+attractor&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS582US582&espv=2&tbm=isch&imgil=oFLkuGPGdpRQuM%253A%253B_ip--ZidJes8pM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.worldfishingnetwork.com%25252Fflorida-fishing-guide%25252Fpost%25252Ffish-attractor-maps&source=iu&usg=__kukAfJDqRJ9IA2xkdVRa6aqTqKw%3D&sa=X&ei=nILhU7isBsi3yATm6YK4DA&ved=0CB8Q9QEwAA&biw=1024&bih=655#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=mJsE07Zzh52spM%253A%3B_ip--ZidJes8pM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fuserdocuments.s3.amazonaws.com%252FAgilityUGC%252F51b106c9-9f73-4370-ab44-d835827026b9%252Fpvcfishatrkr.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.worldfishingnetwork.com%252Fflorida-fishing-guide%252Fpost%252Ffish-attractor-maps%3B300%3B199


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The bowling ball stars have been great. They're snag free and have lasted for years.They are structure, not habitat though.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

I was thinking of a similar shelter solution to keep small fry alive. 

Marcs has Polyethylene milk crates in Aisle 1 for $1.99 each. Seems as if you tied a few of those together and submerged them, they would last forever, and also the holes are just about the right size to let the fry in and keep the larger predators out.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I always thought that if I could build a pond I would put the Skelton of a car or truck in it.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Star1pup said:


> Any ideas for homemade fish habitat? Maybe something that would last forever, or at least a long time.



I like "FOREVER". I NEVER use wood or trees!
How 'bout 3"-4" Black Plastic field drain pipe.? 
Buy a coil or go scrounge around a construction site dumpster. Cut 3'-5' long pieces and stack 'em up together,,,, maybe make a triangle.? I tie mine together with copper wire. (I was told that the copper will stop the weeds from growing around it???)
Weigh down the bottom row. (Great for crappies too! & kinda snagless)

lol,,, besides a butt-load of rocks, (Georgio-P) I also have a semi load of vinal fencing/ decking boards & hundreds of 5' long pieces of 3" pvc pipe,,,, they would make some good 'forever' structure.
Look me up whenever you get close to S 'Y'town,,, I'll fix ya up.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

We ended up using 5 gallon buckets with concrete. We added about 16 - 1/2" PVC pipe standing upright in the buckets. We cut 10' pieces into 5' and then we sanded the PVC to rough it up some. It will be interesting to see how these work to let smaller fish hide.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

tree branch,s are great , little fish can hide real easy. don,t last forever but mine are 20 yrs old and I can still see them.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

It's getting harder to get Christmas trees after the Holidays as people are using more artificial trees, but I think they are the best structure we put in. We put the trunk into the hole in a concrete block and wire it with coated wire. They last a long time and really attract the fish.

We will add these to the places we put artificial structure. Years ago the weeds were killed and too many Anurs added so we need to put in structure.


----------

